# Unterschied EMV Filter und EMV Ausgangsfilter für FU?



## oliversps (11 Januar 2018)

Hallo Ihr Lieben.

Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass ich an Stelle einer abgeschirmten Leitung, von meinem Frequenzumrichter an den Motor, auch einen EMV Ausgangsfilter setzen kann.
Ich habe jetzt vor meinem Frequenzumrichter einen EMV Filter verbaut. 
*Benötige ich jetzt tatsächlich auch noch einen EMV Ausgangsfilter um auf geschirmte Leitungen verzichten du können?*

Handelt sich hierbei um 1Kw und 5,5Kw Umrichter.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## weißnix_ (11 Januar 2018)

Der Filter heißt Sinusfilter.
Hier ein paar Hinweise dazu.
Auf geschirmte Leitung kann dabei nicht in jedem Fall verzichtet werden.


----------



## Dr. Vacon (12 Januar 2018)

Korrekt.
Der "EMV-Filter" (Funkentstörfilter, Netzfilter) wird auf der FU-Eingangsseite installiert und filtert (schließt nach PE kurz) netzseitige über das Zuleitungskabel geleitete Störspannungen heraus. Genau das verursacht auch einige der Probleme mit netzseitigen FI-Schutzschaltern.
Der hier (im Sinne des Themenstarters) benötigte Ausgangssfilter ist üblicherweise ein Sinus-Filter, der die L-L-Ausgangsspannung des FU bis auf einen geringen Restklirr wieder etwa "sinusförmig" macht. Jedoch nicht die L-N-Spannung, da sieht man immer noch PWM-Signale (es sei denn, man installiert den viel teureren "allpoligen Sinusfilter"). Damit ist die Störwirkung des FU über seine "Sendeantenne" namens Motorkabel deutlich geringer, aber durchaus noch vorhanden und im EMV-Labor meßbar. In der Praxis ist es wirklich so: meist kann auf geschirmte Ausgangsleitung bei installiertem Sinusfilter im FU-Ausgang verrzichtet werden, aber eben nur wegen der Tatsache: die verbleibenden Störungen wirken sich auf benachbarte Geräte oder Datenleitungen nicht spürbar aus. Denn: wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.

 Mathias


----------

